# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  cho em hỏi về vật liệu

## thoiphaithe126

em vừa tập tành bên mảng cơ khí, cũng vừa tham gia diễn đàn, không biết có hỏi sai chỗ không 
đại khái là em tìm loại vật liệu nào dạng tấm mà không bị dính bởi keo silicone (rất dễ bóc). vật liệu như cái đầu vòi của ống silicone chẳng hạn, nhưng em ko biết đấy là vật liệu gì để đi hỏi.

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ món teflon đáp ứng được yêu cầu của bạn
Polytetrafluoroethylene
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polytetrafluoroethylene

http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Indust...info_ptfe.html

----------

thoiphaithe126

----------


## katerman

Thêm vài thông tin về Plastic

----------

thoiphaithe126

----------

